# kaltwetterflug



## Shamiden (4. Februar 2009)

Hi
ich hab mal ne frage zu kalt wetter flug alkso ich bin gerade ebn erst 77 geworden und dacht ja jetzt mach ich die q für kaltwetter flug .
ich geh zu diesem lehrer da am flussnabel und der gibt mir 2 qs .
ich dachte man bekommt kaltwetter flug indem man qs erfüllt und nich das man sich das kauft wie is das den nun kaufn oda iwo questn für kaltwtter flug

thx 
Mfg


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (4. Februar 2009)

in da-lag-ran gegen eintausend gold zu haben der flug nicht gegen quest


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

SuFu
gidf

Kaufen!


----------



## Marienkaefer (4. Februar 2009)

Nö, musst du am Landeplatz in Dalaran bei dem Typen mit dem blauen Drachenfalken für 1000g kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caskaja (4. Februar 2009)

Shamiden schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hab mal ne frage zu kalt wetter flug alkso ich bin gerade ebn erst 77 geworden und dacht ja jetzt mach ich die q für kaltwetter flug .
> ich geh zu diesem lehrer da am flussnabel und der gibt mir 2 qs .
> ich dachte man bekommt kaltwetter flug indem man qs erfüllt und nich das man sich das kauft wie is das den nun kaufn oda iwo questn für kaltwtter flug
> ...


Nein, Kaltwetterflug kannst du u.a. in Shattrath auf dem Landeplatz für 1000g kaufen.


----------



## Zwirbel (4. Februar 2009)

Kaufen! 1000g kostet es


----------



## MadMarlboro (4. Februar 2009)

Shamiden schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hab mal ne frage zu kalt wetter flug alkso ich bin gerade ebn erst 77 geworden und dacht ja jetzt mach ich die q für kaltwetter flug .
> ich geh zu diesem lehrer da am flussnabel und der gibt mir 2 qs .
> ich dachte man bekommt kaltwetter flug indem man qs erfüllt und nich das man sich das kauft wie is das den nun kaufn oda iwo questn für kaltwtter flug
> ...



dalaran oder flussnabel gehn (beim flugmeister); 1000g in der tasche haben = kaltwetterflug


----------



## Versace83 (4. Februar 2009)

In der Beta war es noch eine Questreihe, aber die wurde nicht übernommen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin... um in Nordend fliegen zu können musst du entweder am Flussnabel 1k Gold zahlen oder in Dalaran am Flugplatz ist auch ein NPC, wo du das für 1k Gold lernen kannst.


----------



## Shamiden (4. Februar 2009)

k=(


----------



## cell81469 (4. Februar 2009)

war ursprünglich als quest geplant aber inner beta ham zuviele rumgeheut das se zu blöd waren n der hauptstadt am flugpunkt den queststart zu finden.

das ergebnis war das Blizzard fast überall wo flugzeuge oder auch nur irgendetwas flugfähiges steht nen lehrer für kaltwetterflug hinzustellen ders einem beibringt.


----------



## Hairman (4. Februar 2009)

K3 steht übrigens auch noch ein Fluglehrer der dir Kaltwetterflug beibringen kann.


----------



## Black Cat (4. Februar 2009)

by the way den "kaltwetterflug" kann man auch im becken bei dem pf nahe den orakeln kaufen... so far..


----------



## Santa_Chief (4. Februar 2009)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> Kaufen! 1000g kostet es



xDDDD was für ein Avatar hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Morphes (4. Februar 2009)

Shamiden schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hab mal ne frage zu kalt wetter flug alkso ich bin gerade ebn erst 77 geworden und dacht ja jetzt mach ich die q für kaltwetter flug .



Da bist aber nicht auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge^^

Tja, wer fliegen will muss zahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Februar 2009)

Morphes schrieb:


> Tja, wer fliegen will muss zahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zitiere Indiana Jones in "Der letzte Kreuzzug": "Noch jemand ohne Flugschein?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chfkoch (4. Februar 2009)

Jo leider muss man zahlen... mir wär ne q lieber gewesen


----------



## Ollimua (4. Februar 2009)

Ach. Bis Level 77 hat man locker das 3-Fache durchs Questen.


----------



## Ripplespak (4. Februar 2009)

Ich find 1k Gold für "Psst, ich verrat dir n Geheimnis... komm mal näher... also... fürs Fliegen in Northrend... da isses kalt... also... zieh nen Pulli an, und nen Schal!" doch a bissi viel... aber was bleibt einem denn übrig, wenn man mobil sein will?! Also her mit dem sauren Apfel... Kukident bereit... und KRAFTVOLL zubeissen ;-)


----------



## Wnsgames (4. Februar 2009)

Hira Schneedämmerung
Lehrer für Kaltwetterflug
Dalaran
Pilot Vic
Lehrer für Kaltwetterflug
Sholazarbecken
Roxi Rammrakete
Lehrer für Kaltwetterflug
Sturmgipfel


Das sind die 3 Lehrer bei denen man es für 1000G kaufen muß, es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit


----------



## Alpax (4. Februar 2009)

ich bin aus BC mit nur 300G raus ^^ .. und hatte nur durchs questen bis 77 fast 4000G ... sollte also kein prob sein sich das zu leisten


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. Februar 2009)

habe mir auch erst Kalt geholt und mit 80 hatte ich 4400g zusammen nur durchs Questen die restlichen 600g hatte ich mir gepumpt


----------



## CharlySteven (5. Februar 2009)

Ripplespak schrieb:


> Ich find 1k Gold für "Psst, ich verrat dir n Geheimnis... komm mal näher... also... fürs Fliegen in Northrend... da isses kalt... also... zieh nen Pulli an, und nen Schal!" doch a bissi viel... aber was bleibt einem denn übrig, wenn man mobil sein will?! Also her mit dem sauren Apfel... Kukident bereit... und KRAFTVOLL zubeissen ;-)


du must ja nocht dir einen pulli und nen schaal kaufen sondern deinen flugmount und guck mal wie groß das is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (5. Februar 2009)

Kaltwetterflug kann man auch bei der Flussnabel kaufen!


----------

